# HABA TOY RECALL-eek!



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

I was searching for HABA toys and this came up in my results:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08380.html


----------



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have some of those on a wish list for DD. I will be taking them off now









I just went and checked dd's wish list and they are gone, I guess MIL bought them. Now what?


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beadmama* 
Thanks for the info. I have some of those on a wish list for DD. I will be taking them off now









I just went and checked dd's wish list and they are gone, I guess MIL bought them. Now what?

Talk to your MIL. She may not have bought them-- they might have been taken off of the wish list by the store because of the recall.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Those were recalled in August 2008--if you find any of them in retailers now, I would imagine they are new ones that came out after the recall.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, that recall was months ago. If you're buying from a responsible store (Oompa, Moolka, etc.) then there probalby isn't anything to worry about. Any stock in them should be new.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

That didn't really surprise me. It seems to me that European children's toys have a lot of small parts like tied-on wooden beads and such. I'm ok with keeping my eye out for that. It's invisible chemicals I'm concerned about.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
Those were recalled in August 2008--if you find any of them in retailers now, I would imagine they are new ones that came out after the recall.

I'm glad you pointed that out cause I coulda sworn I just saw the same toys at a certain waldorf online store.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm glad you pointed that out cause I coulda sworn I just saw the same toys at a certain waldorf online store.

yep, that's why i put it up!
i noticed it was older also, but i've been doing some online xmas shopping for my littles and i swore i had seen the *same* toys, and some that are the same-but for the little mirrors or in different colors for sale now on several waldorf-y sites!


----------



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you! I will still check them close if she did get them but I won't ask her if she did.


----------

